# Is Humira dangerous?!



## debbie123456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently at ARGC and have been told that due to my immune issues that I need to take Humira. I have looked up this medication and it sounds so scary! How I see it is that it brings your immune system down to stop the killer cells fighting off the embyo which it sees as a foreign body. I've also read that while your immunes are down it can kick start a cancer in you that maybe lying dormant! The website is Humira.com and it goes into full detail about how dangerous this drug is. 
Can anybody give me any advise? I feel like I have to make choice, a baby or a chance of cancer. 
Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You need to discuss this with your clinic as it's part of the treatment protocol they are recommending for you. The use of Humira in fertility treatments is off licence. It was not developed for this use but due to its action in the body it is being used to dampen the immune response, which some clinics think is the reason for implantation failure in some women. Whilst it isn't a common treatment in fertility issues it has been used with some success by the clinics that are at the fore front of immunological testing and treatments.

It does need to be carefully weighed up as, with all drugs, it has some significant side effects and you need to be fully aware of these before deciding what is best for your own situation.


----------

